# Well , I've jumped in



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

After much deliberation , hand ringing , and begging of the CFO ( wife ) , I'm the newest owner of the Canon 7D . I wanted something to capture my kids in their youth sports in high and low light situations.

I'm in complete awe of the quality you guys are able to get and aspire to even get close.

Thanks for the inspiration . 

Troy


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Troy. I think you will like it.
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WHOOOHOOO Troy!!!!! Looking forward to some Pics from ya.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent! That's a great camera. Your gonna like it.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Question*

I spent the weekend in the Hiicountry and it didn't take long to find out that additional lenses will be needed for low light situations . I will be trying to capture a few of Disney's 5 Millions lights in a couple weeks .

This will be the final trip to see Mickey , so I would like to get good shots.

What lense would you add for night time shooting ?

Thanks in adance .


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You're in trouble now!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Troy, What do you have now? If you have a 24-105 or 28-135 that came with the kit, Im thinking a good UWA and a midrange zoom.

UWA 10-22 Canon
Midrange - 70-200 f4 IS, or if money will allow 70-200 2.8 IS.

Another option would be to rent a lens for the trip. I use these folks. Paul and company are some great folks. Very easy to do. http://www.lensrentals.com/for-canon

Tutorial on shooting Christmas Lights
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/12/how-to-photograph-christmas-lights.html


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

May I suggest a Canon 70-200mm 2.8 for low light conditions? I know it's expensive but it's a good lens to go with a good camera.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon+70-200mm+2.8&N=0&InitialSearch=yes


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks Ya'll !*

I just ordered the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM from B&H.

The good news is that I saved $286 ( tax & discount ) rather than going to Best Buy.

Looks like I'll be sleeping with the camera and Lens in the garage for a while ........lol.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Bayduck said:


> I just ordered the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM from B&H.
> 
> The good news is that I saved $286 ( tax & discount ) rather than going to Best Buy.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sleeping with the camera and Lens in the garage for a while ........lol.


Very good choice. You can go onto Pbase.com and see what kind of pictures that particular lens can take.

http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/ef_70200_28is


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal! You will love it. I like mine.



Bayduck said:


> I just ordered the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM from B&H.
> 
> The good news is that I saved $286 ( tax & discount ) rather than going to Best Buy.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sleeping with the camera and Lens in the garage for a while ........lol.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I just ordered the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM from B&H.


Congrats, Troy. I love mine. It is a little on the heavy side, but keep using it and you will get used to it, or have to head to the gym! 

Mine seemed heavy at first but I slowly got used to it. Now, I don't event think about it and use it all day.

Last weekend at the McDonalds Texas Invitational, I shot 6000 pics (3 days) with that lens. Over 4000 (2 days) previously at the TAPPS State Volleyball Championships.
This past weekend, I shot another 4000 (2 days) at the Texas Jamboree boys basketball showcase held at Strake Jesuit. I'm getting pretty used to it now. 
Mike


----------

